# Aren't you starting to feel the Jamal Controversy



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Hello you guys.

I am not trying to rub it in you guys face, but aren't you guys starting to feel why so many Bulls fans (including myself) weren't so hot about giving Jamal that kind of money.

Unless he changes his game drastically, what you have seen so far is what you are going to get. That was one thing consistent about his game for the last 4 years.

One great performance sandwiched in every 4 or 5 crappy games.

Oh, boy I am starting to feel sorry for Jamal cause if he thought we, Bulls fans, were too harsh on him, you guys will eat him alive unless he step up his game big time.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i love how in the bulls board, when Crawford has a good game, you guys all say "its only preseason!!!" then when he has a bad game you guys are like "see, same old jamal, im glad we got rid of him!!!"


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> i love how in the bulls board, when Crawford has a good game, you guys all say "its only preseason!!!" then when he has a bad game you guys are like "see, same old jamal, im glad we got rid of him!!!"


That's not really Bulls board/Crawford specific. Pretty much everyone says that sort of thing about everyone in the preseason.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

jamal is much better when he has marbury in the lineup..he is much much better when he has a creator in the lineup...as the main guy,he gets a lil inconsistent

he will be fine....

its the center position i am concerned with....


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

It kinda is Bulls board specific. Everytime I went there, there were at least 5 topics on Crawford. Should he start over Jay-Will? Should he start over Hinrich? Will he be good? I don't think I ever saw so many fans divided on one player. Kinda reminds me of a younger Tim Thomas.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> i love how in the bulls board, when Crawford has a good game, you guys all say "its only preseason!!!" then when he has a bad game you guys are like "see, same old jamal, im glad we got rid of him!!!"


Whatever.

As a Bulls fan, I can tell you that you guys should be ecstatic with Jamal because he already is a good player and has the potential to be even better, and I wish we still had him.


----------



## NYKnicksOwn (Jun 30, 2004)

All the pressure is not on Crawford like it was for a crappy franchise Bulls where last season.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKnicksOwn</b>!
> All the pressure is not on Crawford like it was for a crappy franchise Bulls where last season.


Give it another week. Neither team has accomplished anything to brag about in recent years. Please dont trivialize degree's of suckdom, it sounds foolish. 

The benchmark for a good team = make the conference finals

The benckmark for a excellent team = Win the conference finals and get to the dance.

The benchmark for a great team = Win it all.

Yep, we continue to suck in Chicago. But at least we KNOW what we are.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPIN DOCTOR</b>!
> Yep, we continue to suck in Chicago. But at least we KNOW what we are.


Homers?

Most of you swear you can make the playoffs.

I think it was Johnny Mac who even predicted conference finals.

I seriously doubt you'll even sniff a win until late December.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

ugh! im gonna dread coming to this forum if the knicks were to land eddy curry.

it WAS the only place on here where i can get away from delusional bulls fans...

alas, that day is gone


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lgtwins</b>!
> Hello you guys.
> 
> I am not trying to rub it in you guys face, but aren't you guys starting to feel why so many Bulls fans (including myself) weren't so hot about giving Jamal that kind of money.
> ...


Thats hilarious IG, took some time off from slamming him at the Bulls board to come over here and take a stab at it huh? I would hazard a guess that Knick fans are ecstatic to have Jamal right about now. Funny how his no defense playing self is 11th in the league in steals per game.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

jamals workin hard on defense. in addition to the steals, hes been blocking alot of guys jumpers and deflecting alot of passes.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> jamals workin hard on defense. in addition to the steals, hes been blocking alot of guys jumpers and deflecting alot of passes.


There's more to defense than that. Opposing guards have penetrated at will against the Knicks.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> There's more to defense than that. Opposing guards have penetrated at will against the Knicks.


If only we had that defensive stopper ShanDone:laugh:


----------

